# Let's Play :Golden Sun (GBA)



## Millefeuille (Sep 28, 2013)

*Let's play: Golden Sun (GBA)​*


This Let's play will consist of game screenshots and commentary.


*Index:
*
​
*Please turn of signatures when commenting.*​


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 28, 2013)

*Prologue-Part 1*


My parents who wanted a girl but got a boy gave me the lovely name Mille.




My mom is waking me up because a boulder is gonna fall and destroy our home. What better way to start the day. 

Can't get a cold now can i?

Got it.

If they could would they tell everyone to evacuate it?

Let's hurry then.

And where will you go?​


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 28, 2013)

*Prologue-Part 2*


I have a bad feeling about this. Don't go dad.

This is getting worse. Don't leave me alone.

You should stay with me too.

I don't want to tho.

You ain't leaving me a choice. 
And so they left me. Time to explore and learn a bit.


Aleph created everything?





*TBC cuz i got tired of uploading pics.*​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Boooo, I like golden sun.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2013)

Not criticizing the choice of medium here, but I am somewhat perplexed that you didn't just record a video with your voice. It sounds like it would actually be less trouble.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Not criticizing the choice of medium here, but I am somewhat perplexed that you didn't just record a video with your voice. It sounds like it would actually be less trouble.



Ah, here is an example.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 24, 2013)

Uhhhh **


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 25, 2013)

Haaa, an Imagefest like walkthrough, good old times.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

One of my favorite games.


----------

